# SPD cleats with Egg Beaters?



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey,
I'm considering a used pair of Egg Beaters. Folks around here I've talked too say they are easy to get into and work well. I'm trying to find a $20 used pair on ebay, but keep losing the auctions.

Anyway, I've got SPD Shimano on my other two bikes. Do I have to use Egg Beater cleats in Egg Beaters? Will SPD cleats work? or... can I use Egg Beater cleats in a SPD Shimano pedal?

D


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Doug B said:


> Hey,
> I'm considering a used pair of Egg Beaters. Folks around here I've talked too say they are easy to get into and work well. I'm trying to find a $20 used pair on ebay, but keep losing the auctions.
> 
> Anyway, I've got SPD Shimano on my other two bikes. Do I have to use Egg Beater cleats in Egg Beaters? Will SPD cleats work? or... can I use Egg Beater cleats in a SPD Shimano pedal?
> ...


I doubt you'd be able to make the SPD cleats work properly with the EggBeaters...you'd be better off spending for the proper cleats. Otherwise, you may have problems, and blame them on the pedals instead of the cleats. Especially if you've never used EB before.

I say go with the proper cleats for the pedals, and then try your SPD cleats...

Just sayin


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Eggbeaters are very nice, but I've always used their cleat.
I try to keep Pedals and Cleats the same.

I also have a set of M520 Pedals and SPD Cleats that also work great.


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

I've had both and IIRC the cleat shapes are quite different. Probably won't work and even if it did it would be super sketchy.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

edited - wrong location.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

The other posters didn't give you quite the correct answer. The real answer is NO.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I've got a friend who used spd cleats with EBs because he forgot his other pair of shoes one time. It ended very unpleasantly when a cleat disengaged unexpectedly and the boys met the top tube. It wasn't pretty.


----------

